# First Buck with a bow



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

I've been shooting a bow since 1994 and shot my first doe in 1996. I shot 3-D tournys up until 2005. I haven't shot a deer with a bow since yesterday, and it happens to my biggest buck to date. I shot him out in Centerville area.


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice buck! Is that a Mathews I see, if so nice choice in bows. I love my switchback, couldn't hunt with anything else.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats on a great deer


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

What they said...WW


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

its a DXT


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

this was also the first time i've been deer hunting this year.


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice buck there surfcowboy!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

WTG on a nice buck!!!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice buck! I got my first Buck this year and it was with a DXT. Not too far from yall.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Good job!


----------

